# Game 33: Golden State Warriors @ Phoenix Suns (1/7)



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Phoenix Suns (24-8) vs Golden State Warriors (17-17)*

*When: Sunday, January 7th
Time: 6:00 Arizona
Tv: FSN AZ*


*Dr. Seuss' Key's of the Game *
1. *Balance Attack.* 
If Suns can manage a balance scoring attack against the
Warriors, they should come away with a win. They will need
atleast 4 guys in double figures to give them offensive
fire power needed.

2. *The Matrix Reloaded. *
Lets monitor Shawn Marion. I expect a big game since he has
been relatively quit from his normal play. If he's active
with 2+ steals and blocks, it should show the Suns hustle
and energy.

3. *Put it in Gods hands.  *
Pat Burke is the X-Factor. If he is called upon in Sundays
game, it greatly favors the Suns. They are a frightening 
7-0 when he plays in the 4th. A fun fact, he's a 45% three-point
shooter. He's shooting better from 3 then Dirk Nowitzki.


 *Suns Review *



> Phoenix, Jan. 5 (AP) -- The Phoenix Suns had to do little more than go through the motions to beat what's left of the Miami Heat.
> 
> Steve Nash scored 22 points, Amare Stoudemire added 20 and the Suns won their fifth consecutive game Friday night with a 108-80 victory over the severely depleted Heat.
> 
> ...


*Matchup of the Night*















_*Steve Nash vs Baron Davis*_ 


*Phoenix Suns Projected Lineup:*










*Head Coach:*








*Mike D'Antoni*

*Golden State Warriors Projected Lineup: *










*Head Coach:*








*Don Nelson*​

Last time Suns played Warriors they shot pretty well against
the Suns. I have a feeling the Warriors come out slow and 
Suns cruise by.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

The Suns are going to beat the Warriors because they are a sinking ship!


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

ive never been this upset in my life


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

the last 2 games the warriors have lost to the suns by under 5 points... warriors will be looking for revenge against the suns...it will be a tough one though...


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

*Iceman23and3's Keys to the Game:
*
1) Score more points than the Warriors

2) Score more points than the Warriors

3) Get at least 8 hours of rest before this track meet!


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

somejewishdude said:


> ive never been this upset in my life



I don't understand why you posted this?


Anyways, Suns leading at the half 61 to 53.

They need to start playing some defense. It's getting rediculous
all the layups the Warriors have gotten. I really want to 
see the Suns play a zone. Make the Warriors shoot. They suck
at shooting. All the Warriors are doing is going one-on-one.
Suns are a way better team when they play a team defense
rather then a one-on-one style of defense.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

suns r unstopable


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dr. Seuss said:


> I don't understand why you posted this?
> 
> .



His Cowboys lost.



Suns ended up winning 128-105.

Marion was motivated after my comments haha. 11-19, 24 pts, 17 rebs

LB with 26 pts, 4-6 (3pt land), 5 assists

Nash with 10 assists and 14 pts


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dr. Seuss said:


> *Dr. Seuss' Key's of the Game *
> 1. *Balance Attack.*
> If Suns can manage a balance scoring attack against the
> Warriors, they should come away with a win. They will need
> ...


Check.

Marion 24pts, James 25, LB 26, Nash 14, Amare 10.



> 2. *The Matrix Reloaded. *
> Lets monitor Shawn Marion. I expect a big game since he has
> been relatively quit from his normal play. If he's active
> with 2+ steals and blocks, it should show the Suns hustle
> and energy.


Check.

The Matrix with 24pts, 17rebs, 3stls, 3blcks



> 3. *Put it in Gods hands.  *
> Pat Burke is the X-Factor. If he is called upon in Sundays
> game, it greatly favors the Suns. They are a frightening
> 7-0 when he plays in the 4th. A fun fact, he's a 45% three-point
> shooter. He's shooting better from 3 then Dirk Nowitzki.


Check.

Burke helps the Suns in the 4th giving them 2 quality minutes. =)



> Last time Suns played Warriors they shot pretty well against
> the Suns. I have a feeling the Warriors come out slow and
> Suns cruise by.


Good call, Seuss. =)


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

James Jones 25 pts? I didn't catch that in the boxscore. I also saw after my comment in that other thread he was 1-4. Daaaamn


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> James Jones 25 pts? I didn't catch that in the boxscore. I also saw after my comment in that other thread he was 1-4. Daaaamn



Yeah, James was on fire. 


I think he might have actually found his stroke. He could
be a very nice piece off the bench.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Tonight the Suns said, "Here I am, rock you like a hurricane."

Edit: DID YOU SEE THAT HATCHET JOB ON BURKE?!?! I HOPE HIS ELBOW IS OKAY AFTER HITTING BURKE'S FACE OF SOLID ROCK!!!!


----------



## Effen (Apr 21, 2006)

James Jones was on fire tonight, glad he's starting to find his rhythm.


----------



## Sedd (Sep 1, 2003)

Man if james can just give us 6-10 a night and some good D we will be unstoppable.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> His Cowboys lost.


Sad last couple days in Dallas.

But.. it was a fake. Wasn't Romo's fault. Gramatica should've blocked, right? Right? Romo just sold the fake, really, really well, to the point where even he tricked himself.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

somejewishdude said:


> Sad last couple days in Dallas.
> 
> But.. it was a fake. Wasn't Romo's fault. Gramatica should've blocked, right? Right? Romo just sold the fake, really, really well, to the point where even he tricked himself.



It was a fake? Have they mentioned this now? I thought it was just the botched hold, which they've been saying for past 2 days now. Romo even acts like he botched it, and no fake was called.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> It was a fake? Have they mentioned this now? I thought it was just the botched hold, which they've been saying for past 2 days now. Romo even acts like he botched it, and no fake was called.


Nah I was just kiddin haha. He just choked. At least we outplayed them though. I knew we couldn't get by the Saints/Bears this year anyways. Did you see Miles Austin's face when he returned that kick for a TD, it was classic.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

somejewishdude said:


> Nah I was just kiddin haha. He just choked. At least we outplayed them though. I knew we couldn't get by the Saints/Bears this year anyways. Did you see Miles Austin's face when he returned that kick for a TD, it was classic.


lol. oooh oops. I probably would've caught that had I not been distracted when I posted that. 

and I saw Austin looking at the sceen, but not the kick off, I missed that lol.


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> and I saw Austin looking at the sceen, but not the kick off, I missed that lol.


He was smiling like a 4 year old the whole way down the field it was hilarious.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> lol. oooh oops. I probably would've caught that had I not been distracted when I posted that.
> 
> and I saw Austin looking at the sceen, but not the kick off, I missed that lol.



Joe why does it say you edited my first post (game thread)?

Did you add something? 

Just curious.........=)


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dr. Seuss said:


> Joe why does it say you edited my first post (game thread)?
> 
> Did you add something?
> 
> Just curious.........=)



Yeah, you confused me into thinking we had a game saturday by putting the day for it as saturday, instead of sunday. So, I went to check the scoreboard to see what happened, and I saw there was no game. You had the date right though haha.


----------

